# Intake manifolds with two map sensors / one map sensor



## BigEarn86 (Aug 23, 2016)

One is a MAP one is barometric pressure sensor. If you look at you original intake you will one of the “sockets” doesn’t actually go into the intake, it just exposes the sensor to the atmosphere and keeps water out. You have two options use the kit sold here to repair your original intake and reinstall (would be my choice) or just zip tie that barometric sensor in a safe location and use the new intake. Let us know what you do.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

*2011-2016 Cruze Limited 1.4L PCV System Explained

2011-2016 Cruze 1.4 PCV Valve Cover/Intake Manifold Issues

GM 1.4L Turbo Intake Manifold PCV Valve Fix Kits*

*WWW.CRUZEKITS.COM*

A code P0171 may mean that one or more of the following has happened:

The MAF (Mass Air Flow) Sensor is dirty or faulty Note: The use of "oiled" air filters may cause the MAF to become dirty if the filter is over-oiled. There is also an issue with some vehicles where the MAF sensors leak the silicone potting material used to protect the circuitry.
There could be a vacuum leak downstream of the MAF sensor
Possible cracked vacuum or PCV line/connection
Faulty or stuck open PCV valve
Failed or faulty oxygen sensor (bank 1, sensor 1)
Sticking/plugged or failed fuel injector
Low fuel pressure (possible plugged/dirty fuel filter!)
Exhaust leak between engine and first oxygen sensor

Read more at: OBD-II DTC: P0171 System Too Lean (Bank 1)


----------



## Halfswede (Aug 22, 2017)

Correction to my original post. After going to my local Chevy dealership and explaining the issue with the Dorman replacement intake manifold that comes with one MAP sensor, no one at the service desk or parts department could provide any answer whether or not the Dorman intake would work. I was also told that they could not find any technical bulletins to reprogram the ECU for one MAP sensor. They did however provide a new part number for an AC Delco intake which provides for the two MAP sensors or MAP/barometric sensor. P/N is 25200449 But what I don't understand is that the AC Delco P/N crosses over to the Dorman and I don't know how leaving off the connector to the missing barometric sensor that BigEarn86 identified is going to effect my performance. I ended up buying the intake from Chevy and taking the Dorman back to Autozone since no one could give any answer on how the Dorman would work without having the barometric input.


----------

